# Chad Ford: Blazers talking trade with three teams



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

Ford's new article on espn.com says the Blazers are talking with three teams. Take it FWIW, and alot has already been discussed but here it is anyway.




> Blazers heating up the phone lines
> Bobcats GM Bernie Bickerstaff has called the Blazers' No. 3 pick the key pick in the draft.
> 
> Why? Because the Blazers are more than willing to trade it and a number of teams, including the Lakers, Bobcats and Jazz, are willing to offer a lot to get their hands on it.
> ...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> That's led to whispers that the Lakers are talking to the Blazers about a deal that would give them the No. 3 pick in the draft and Ruben Patterson for Caron Butler, Chucky Atkins and the No. 10.


gosh, is that all we have to do to get that bounty??

Giving up the #3 and Ruben for #10 and Aktins and Butler doesn't seem to be worth it. 

Especially since we're giving the Lakers #3.

Read that sentance again, and if it doesn't make you want to vomit, you're not a Blazers fan.

Isn't Butler more of a SF, with a so-so outside shot?



> Meanwhile, Green and the Blazers continue to fight over his refusal to work out for the team in a group setting. Factor in that Portland just brought in another high school two-guard, Martell Webster, for a workout, and the dots are there, ready for someone to connect. Webster wouldn't be drafted as high as No. 3, but he would be draftable as the 10th overall pick.


bad form Chad. Bad form!



> However, don't hold your breath just yet, Laker fans. This is just one of a number of different trade scenarios the Blazers apparently are working on. The ideal trade is to convince the Bobcats to swap Nos. 5 and 13 for No. 3 – a deal that GM Bernie Bickerstaff admits is on the table but says he isn't interested in.
> 
> The Blazers are also talking to the Jazz about a deal that would swap No. 3 for the No. 6 and No. 27 picks. That deal could also include some players. Sources claim that Gordan Giricek and Kirk Snyder could be sent to Portland with Ruben Patterson and the draft rights to Russian 2-guard Sergei Monia headed back to the Jazz.


If it's true that Sergei is a 2 guard, (altho I don't know if Ford is the end all be all) trading him seems stupid. 



> If the Lakers stay at No. 10, folks in the camp of high school big man Andrew Bynum are suggesting, pretty loudly, that the Lakers are leaning toward drafting him.


any trade with the Lakers that loses us #3, and gets back a redudant player (Butler) a short PG (Atkins) and a draft pick at the tail end of the lotto, is a moronic trade. If Nash is even contemplating this, he deserves to be flogged.


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

/stands and gives Hap a standing ovation 

My thoughts exactly Hap. I hesitated even posting it but thought what the h***!


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Okay, this isn't going to happen, but since we have nothing better to do than speculate . . . what about this trade:

Portland trades:
#3
DA
Ruben

L.A. Trades:
#10
Odom
Atkins (or Mihm or Medvedenko)

Portland's lineup

1. Telfair, Atkins
2. FA, Outlaw, Monia, Webster (or Wright or McCants)
3. Odom, Outlaw, Khryapa, Monia
4. Zach, Khryapa, 
5. Joel, Theo

Under any of our draft scenerios, I don't see a solution at starting shooting guard, so we may have to pick up a free agent anyway.

I don't think L.A. would do this because Odom's value is too high. But, they would dump Atkins, who you know Phil isn't going to like because he is vertically challenged. L.A. also gets Ruben back and they get Green or whoever they want at three. If they want to go from 10 to 3 it will cost them something and Butler won't cut it.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I dont want nothing from the lakers


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

cimalee said:


> I dont want nothing from the lakers


Under this trade scenario, that's pretty much what you would get.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Reep said:


> Okay, this isn't going to happen, but since we have nothing better to do than speculate . . . what about this trade:
> 
> Portland trades:
> #3
> ...



25 point pledge says Odom is not the "egg" we are looking for. he's been busted for pot period. No thank you. No more Jail Blazer jokes.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

But I don't doubt that other teams are hot for that #3 pick. In fact, I suspect the offers will be getting better and better all the way up to when the pick is announced.

:yes:

PBF


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

e_blazer1 said:


> Under this trade scenario, that's pretty much what you would get.


Give me a break. I'm a total homer too, but dumping two of our worst salaries and getting back an extremely talented 6'10" SF for moving down to 10 is nothing?

think of it like this:

Green + DA + Ruben for Webster + Odom

That doesn't look appealing?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Acquiring Butler and Atkins would be a waste of time. Ruben's contract leaves a lot to be desired, but moving down from #3 to #10 should get Portland a lot more than those two guys.

The Utah deal (#3 and Ruben and Monya for #6 #27 Giricek and Snyder) is a lot better. I'm still not sure that it makes the most sense for Portland, but it's better than the rumored/speculated LA deal.

Hopefully Charlotte blinks and will give us 5 and 13, or there's a compromise that can be reached (as we've discussed on the board elsewhere).

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Reep said:


> Green + DA + Ruben for Webster + Odom
> 
> That doesn't look appealing?


It doesn't look too bad to me. Odom would be our best player, IMO. If Portland's not that hot on any of the prospects that they can get at #3, sliding down to #10 while picking up Odom and clearing out salary ballast wouldn't be the worst thing ever.

But I think that the dropoff between #3 and #10 is so large that I'm not sure that the deal is a positive for Portland either in the near term or the long term.

Ed O.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Reep said:


> Give me a break. I'm a total homer too, but dumping two of our worst salaries and getting back an extremely talented 6'10" SF for moving down to 10 is nothing?
> 
> think of it like this:
> 
> ...


I was talking about Ford's rumor involving Butler, Atkins, & the #10 for the #3 & Patterson. He doesn't make any mention of Odom. Either way, though, will somebody please explain to me why every rumor I read seems to involve another team dumping a SF on us? Have they not looked at our roster?


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I dont want odom hes a tease 1 notch above Tim Thomas , they are talented but no hunger


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

i dont like any of these trades except for the charlotte trade. Gordon is a horrible team player, shoot first dont pass turn over is his motto and how he plays the game. I dont like synderi dont know why i just dont lol.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Niether the Jazz or Laker trade that Ford mentions will happen. Nash knows he can and will get better offers closer to draft day.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I am not convinced that Martell Webster will be available at #10.....


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

What is Martell Webster a 2 or a 3


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Niether the Jazz or Laker trade that Ford mentions will happen. Nash knows he can and will get better offers closer to draft day.


Personally, I don't like either the LAL trade (for nothing)(Butler is a SF! and not necessarily better than Outlaw or Miles) OR the Utah trade (for less)(we really get hosed on that one). *Hold out for better.* Remember a trade CAN benefit us also! 

I like the Charlotte trade. Ely as a B/U PF/C would be very nice. For our needs, dropping down to the #5 pick is fine. Hopefully, Paul and DWilliams are picked #3 & #4 anyway.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Kmurph said:


> I am not convinced that Martell Webster will be available at #10.....


There's no guarantee, certainly, but here's what it looks like to me:

Clearly higher than Webster:
1. Bogut
2. MWilliams
3. Paul
4. DWilliams

Probably higher than Webster:
5. Green
6. Vazquez
7. Granger
8. Frye
9. Felton

Frye seems to be a lock for the top 10 at this point, with either Golden State or New York looking at him seriously. Felton could slip, I guess, but I think with so many teams needing PGs, he'll probably go in the top 9.

I think that it's much more likely that these 9 go ahead of him or that a player like Warrick or Graham slips into the top 10 than that Webster isn't there at 10.

We'll see in about a week, huh? 

Ed O.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Butler has a checkered past as well and its the Lakers, I'm fairly certain Nash would pass...


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Yeah Ed, but if your POR is that the risk you want to take? 

I don't mind Caron Butler as a player, although after his knee injury he seems nowhere near the player he was his rookmie year, but he is ANOTHER SF, it just makes little sense to me....Trade Ruben, get Caron? I think Caron > Ruben, but is that worth losing Green (for sure) and seriously risking losing Webster as well? and Chucky Atkins? Meh.... Who cares about Chucky Atkins?...Getting Atkins isn't worth losing out on Webster (or Green for that matter)...


and I don't even want to think about the playing time.....Miles, Butler, Outlaw, Khryapa, Monia....


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

IMHO the dealings made this offseason need to focus on these goals:

1. Improve our Top EIGHT players
2. Fill position needs (SG & B/U-PF/C)
3. If possible - Maximize our expiring assets (SAR, Damon, NVE)

The trades being discussed here.....don't seem to follow these goals.

Top Eight Blazers (now)
Telfair, Outlaw, Miles, Randolph, Przybilla, Ratliff, Khryapa, Ruben

At this point Telfair, Outlaw, Khryapa all can be bumped pretty easily.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Butler has a checkered past as well and its the Lakers, I'm fairly certain Nash would pass...


What checkered past? I'm not aware of any problems he's had since he's been in the NBA, though I don't follow college ball so maybe thats what you are referring to? As far as I know he had a great rookie season, got injured early his second year, and had a good season last year (especially near the end while Odom was out injured). I absolutley don't think we should trade for him since hes pretty much a pure SF, but he seems like a fairly solid guy so I'm curious what you are referring to.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

He spent time in jail before he went to UCONN....I remember them having a segment about it before an NCAA tournament game on CBS..


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Halle Berry is one of Caron's biggest fans. Maybe if we acquired Caron, she would show up to some Blazer games? 

:drool:


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

I wonder if there's a three way trade in the works with Utah and LA. LA wants Boozer, Utah wants the #3 and we would want the #6 and #10 picks. Can anyone come up with a good three way deal between these teams? Seems like something could be worked out.

Im sure someone can come up with something better but Im thinking something like this... 

We give up too much in this exact deal but the peices are there for a 3-way trade imo.

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Portland Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75></TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Theo Ratliff</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75></TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Ruben Patterson</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75></TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>First Round #3 Pick 
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75></TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Curtis Borchardt</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75></TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>First Round #6 Pick</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75></TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>First Round #10 Pick</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75></TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Brian Grant</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Utah Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75></TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Carlos Boozer</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75></TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Curtis Borchardt</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75></TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>First Round #6 Pick
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75></TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Theo Ratliff</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75></TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>First Round #3 Pick</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75></TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Caron Butler</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>L.A. Lakers Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75></TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>First Round #10 Pick</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75></TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Caron Butler</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75></TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Brian Grant
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75></TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Ruben Patterson</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75></TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Carlos Boozer</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

Spoolie Gee said:


> I wonder if there's a three way trade in the works with Utah and LA. LA wants Boozer, Utah wants the #3 and we would want the #6 and #10 picks. Can anyone come up with a good three way deal between these teams? Seems like something could be worked out.


I think others have been working on this in another thread, but my version of that 3-way would be:

Portland trades out: #3
Portland receives: #6, #10, (#27? fair?)

Utah trades out: Boozer, #6, (#27? too much?)
Utah receives: #3, Devean George (expiring), Chucky Atkins (expiring), Caron Butler (last year of rookie contract; can be extended or not). [I believe this also works with Jumaine Jones (expiring) instead of Butler.]

LA trades out: #10, George, Atkins, Butler [or Jones]
LA receives: Boozer

It may seem that Utah is giving up too much, but if (as has been reported) Utah now thinks it made a mistake in signing Boozer to the big deal, this is a nice way for them to get cap space again next summer while also landing their franchise PG. To me the deal seems like a no-brainer for both Portland and LA.

Stepping Razor


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Not bad Stepping Razor. I do think Utah would need a little more sweetener but it really looks like something could be worked out.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

All these trades with all these teams like the Lakers, Bobcats, Jazz, etc make it seem like John Nash cares about what people think about him taking the player he presumably wants (Gerald Green) a spot or two too early. So these trade rumors come on the net have him basically giving away our draft pick for crap we don't need and a pick that is a lot lower, to make his draft choice look sane. Maybe he does care about what the fans and the media think about him taking the player he wants a spot or two early, but chances are if he drafted Telfair at 13 last year, he is probably telling a lot of the fans and the media to take a hike. None of these last few rumors will be happening.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

Sambonius said:


> All these trades with all these teams like the Lakers, Bobcats, Jazz, etc make it seem like John Nash cares about what people think about him taking the player he presumably wants (Gerald Green) a spot or two too early. So these trade rumors come on the net have him basically giving away our draft pick for crap we don't need and a pick that is a lot lower, to make his draft choice look sane. Maybe he does care about what the fans and the media think about him taking the player he wants a spot or two early, but chances are if he drafted Telfair at 13 last year, he is probably telling a lot of the fans and the media to take a hike. None of these last few rumors will be happening.


I don't think it's so much that he's afraid of people thinking he's stupid for taking Green too early, it's that he can trade down a couple spots, still get Green, and also get some other good stuff for the team.

Stepping Razor


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Stepping Razor said:


> I don't think it's so much that he's afraid of people thinking he's stupid for taking Green too early, it's that he can trade down a couple spots, still get Green, and also get some other good stuff for the team.
> 
> Stepping Razor



But that's the point, I don't think he's afraid, I think it's the media making it like that. Can he move down a couple spots and take his guy? Sure, but the way these trade rumors are looking they make it seem like the 6th pick is better than our 3rd, or the 10th better than our 3rd. I say that because of what we get back. I'd rather take my guy a couple spots early than move down, risk losing him and take on garbage from teams that we don't need.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Stepping Razor said:


> I don't think it's so much that he's afraid of people thinking he's stupid for taking Green too early, it's that he can trade down a couple spots, still get Green, and also get some other good stuff for the team.
> 
> Stepping Razor


I wouldn't be surprised if he explored this option last year with Telfair but couldn't find a sweet enough deal, or was uncertain that he would definitely get him if he moved down.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

Sambonius said:


> But that's the point, I don't think he's afraid, I think it's the media making it like that. Can he move down a couple spots and take his guy? Sure, but the way these trade rumors are looking they make it seem like the 6th pick is better than our 3rd, or the 10th better than our 3rd. I say that because of what we get back. I'd rather take my guy a couple spots early than move down, risk losing him and take on garbage from teams that we don't need.


Well obviously I don't think he's going to trade down if it means taking crap from other teams. He should hold out for a good offer, and if he doesn't get one, just pick his man at #3.

But I'd be shocked if he doesn't get one.

Stepping Razor


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> IMHO the dealings made this offseason need to focus on these goals:
> 
> 1. Improve our Top EIGHT players
> 2. Fill position needs (SG & B/U-PF/C)
> ...



I agree with the first part, but not the last statement.

While there are 3 big name PGs in this draft, they all have their short-comings and are not guarenteed to be better than Telfair. Since no "elite" veteran PG is on the market, who is going to "bump" Telfair?

As for Travis and Viktor, they are (respectively) one of the best athletes and one of the smartest/soundest players on the team. Both are a good bet to improve with experience. They aren't going to get that experience sitting behind a vet who is (temporarily) marginally better.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Trail Blazer Rule #1: Never make a trade with the Lakers unless you are robbing them blind. If there is any doubt that you are robbing them blind, don't make the trade. Period.


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

All of these trades stink out the back door! The only trades we should make are to Charlotte for 5 and 13, Charlotte for DA and 3, or perhaps the Peirce for NVE and #3. 

But we should not give up the #3 to a conference rival for backups.


----------

